# plastisol transfer Dublin, Ireland?



## Fishtank Tees (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi,


I want to heat press silk screened plastisol transfers onto my own blank tees. My designs tend to be 1 - 4 colours.

The company that normally silk screens my tees for me will only do 1 colour plastisol transfers, minimum order of 25 A3 sheets at 3 euro a sheet.

Can anyone recommend somewhere in Dublin, Ireland?

Thanks in advance!


----------

